# Pregnancy and Diverticulosis



## Zoee (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi..I was diagnosed with Diverticulosis and IBS on July 5 and I was wondering I am still very young, I'm 28 and had no kids yet, I was wondering will there be a problem for me to go through with the pregnancy and labor???


----------

